# How much do the green light hub people make?



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

That seems like the way to go, hang out in comfortable building chatting it up all day with co workers, occasionally providing driver support. They probably get full benefits and 401 K my guess is $17.00 per hr to start. Anyone know?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> That seems like the way to go, hang out in comfortable building chatting it up all day with co workers, occasionally providing driver support. They probably get full benefits and 401 K my guess is $17.00 per hr to start. Anyone know?


Probably not that much. Do you think Travis is that generous with front line employees? Maybe $12 an hour with the minimum health insurance required


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, probably par with Starbucks, maybe a $1.00 more per hr in expensive markets.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

who cares, I'd do it for that sweet free tee shirt


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Minimum wage.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Minimum wage.


 nah, no way, they can't be that cheap!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

According to Glass Door, Uber CSR makes $14.55 an hour, so a Greenlight Hub, which is just in-person CSR is probably right around there.

https://careers-uber.icims.com/jobs/31095/uber-expert,-in-person-support---scarborough,-toronto/job

And according to this application site, they do get Ride Credits, 401K, Full Medical and Paid Time Off.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> According to Glass Door, Uber CSR makes $14.55 an hour, so a Greenlight Hub, which is just in-person CSR is probably right around there.
> 
> https://careers-uber.icims.com/jobs/31095/uber-expert,-in-person-support---scarborough,-toronto/job
> 
> And according to this application site, they do get Ride Credits, 401K, Full Medical and Paid Time Off.


 So the green light people are making about 20% more in pay and much more in benefits than 80% of the drivers..... wow!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> nah, no way, they can't be that cheap!


You are and you use your $20k vehicle to boot.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I thought about applying to work for Greenlight,

Then i realized that i would have to choose between doing my job, or following the law and telling the truth, choices choices...

I would end up losing it in a matter of days because i know from experience dealing with the ones here that they either don't know the law/local regulations or uber tells them to lie.

I'd start telling drivers the truth about stuff like car seat regulations and permitting and then people might actually start following the law or quit, which a lot of them might do if i told them that chances are high there's ZERO insurance coverage for your own car during period 1.

I'd tell people that if they come to find their customer has a child under 5 and no carseat that they have to just cancel and drive away.

With me there at green light.... wow i could cause some real damage by encourage people to follow the law.

I can't have that on my resume...
With uber's ethics who knows what they would claim they fired me for.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I've talked to a guy that worked the front desk for a bit and then moved to the parking lot security . He said he was making $15 inside (basically the guy who greets and gets your name) then a raise to $18 to walk the parking lot and tell uber drivers not to park in spots that clearly say they can't park there lol 
Definitely not a ton but not a bad gig , the hub looks like a kinda fun place to work


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> So the green light people are making about 20% more in pay and much more in benefits than 80% of the drivers..... wow!


I'd still rather be a driver.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I think the reason almost all of us do this is simple. We would never punch a clock and work a crappy job, have to hear sh#$ from a boss, miss important things in our life etc.etc. for the type of money we make. We do it because of the freedom. That trumps the lousy pay. Also, most of the fun of this job is trying to outsmart other drivers and get the most lucrative rides.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Not enough. Hang out there & check out the morons that walk in. 

Dealing with pissed off ants as to why they got deactivated, didn't get reimbursed on hundreds of dollars in tolls, damages that riders did, etc etc...

Then there is Uber Corp culture. Games of Thrones + sexual harassment = fun times.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I thought about applying to work for Greenlight,
> 
> Then i realized .


if you're thinking about applying for green light then you might try to apply for a regular job because green light wouldn't give you the flexibility of coming and going as you please, as being an uber driver would, right?

because if you can do actual shifts, I can recommend a few places to try and get hired at, that pays more, and offers flexibility but you'll still have a "schedule"


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> if you're thinking about applying for green light then you might try to apply for a regular job because green light wouldn't give you the flexibility of coming and going as you please, as being an uber driver would, right?
> 
> because if you can do actual shifts, I can recommend a few places to try and get hired at, that pays more, and offers flexibility but you'll still have a "schedule"


I'm still doing way better than min wage in a taxi, which is what i was doing before doing a taxi/uber and taxi again.

I have military service disabilities (one leg from mid thigh down is gone) that prevent me from doing anything remotely physical. As it stands my Military disabilities could pay my expenses, but at 35 i just want to keep from going insane. I couldn't stand not working, however there are just some days I can't drag myself out of bed.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm still doing way better than min wage in a taxi, which is what i was doing before doing a taxi/uber and taxi again.
> 
> I have military service disabilities (one leg from mid thigh down is gone) that prevent me from doing anything remotely physical. As it stands my Military disabilities could pay my expenses, but at 35 i just want to keep from going insane. I couldn't stand not working, however there are just some days I can't drag myself out of bed.


That's fine, I know someone who also has military disabilities (more so of mental then physical though) and still works to keep busy/sane.

 just giving suggestions as I don't know your background


----------

